# Post up DESIGNER INTERIORS



## desert_bek (Nov 7, 2005)

Like it says post pics wether it's you'res or not just post as much as possible PLEASE. Going to be doing my Benz in Designer Fabric and I want some inspiration.Thanks.


----------



## acefabric (Jul 8, 2005)

Go here http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2139885/1 I have a whole page of just that in interiors.


----------



## BIGCRAIG (Jul 1, 2005)

that gucci looks good in that caprice. have u ever taken that thing to hampton beach. cause i saw one there just like that once.


----------



## acefabric (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks and no we are out of FL.


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

thats some nice work man i want to do my lincoln like that


----------



## KustomKreationz (Nov 24, 2005)

Here's a couple :biggrin:


----------



## The Coog (Apr 25, 2003)

:biggrin: MY RIDE, CHRISTIAN DIOR


----------



## SENORFLEETWOOD (Nov 30, 2005)

:uh: THATS FOR RICHY WHITE GIRLS PURSES NOT LOWRIDERS :scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## acefabric (Jul 8, 2005)

heres paint


----------



## Elite Motorsportz (Jul 23, 2005)

sebring droptop. with fendi interior[attachmentid=378779]


----------



## Elite Motorsportz (Jul 23, 2005)

2001 jag s type burberry interior


----------



## Elite Motorsportz (Jul 23, 2005)

bmw 8 series..ostrich


----------



## Elite Motorsportz (Jul 23, 2005)

benz-o full louis vuitton interior, with ostrich pillars..


----------



## Elite Motorsportz (Jul 23, 2005)

check this shit out...


----------



## Elite Motorsportz (Jul 23, 2005)

2004 hummer...lol...Full crocodile and gucci interior with finnessed headliner.


----------



## Elite Motorsportz (Jul 23, 2005)

more


----------



## Elite Motorsportz (Jul 23, 2005)

and again,


----------



## mtl city (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## 86_monte_carlo (Nov 21, 2005)

yo can u get the LV in leather tan and burgundy


----------



## 86_monte_carlo (Nov 21, 2005)

just fuckin with u
keep that ta purses


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:biggrin: 
will get some better pics of the interior..


----------



## cist (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by acefabric_@Dec 2 2005, 10:30 AM~4319591
> *heres paint
> *


where do you get stencils like that?


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SENORFLEETWOOD_@Dec 1 2005, 10:08 PM~4318848
> *:uh: THATS FOR RICHY WHITE GIRLS PURSES NOT LOWRIDERS :scrutinize:  :nono:
> *


 :thumbsup: on da real!!


----------



## cist (Jan 13, 2005)

are all of thees designer fabrics fake?


----------



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cist_@Jan 5 2006, 07:40 AM~4552636
> *are all of thees designer fabrics fake?
> *


knock off material, it's all about the look just like 99% of the bags out there lol... I'm doin it in my Lincoln, not to an extreme, but to have a hint of it in there


----------



## TwistedKreations1 (Dec 29, 2005)

some COACH


----------



## TwistedKreations1 (Dec 29, 2005)

more


----------



## phatphord (Feb 1, 2005)

anybody interested in shipping some materila to the UK?


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

contact elitemotor sports at www.elitemotorsportz.com


----------

